# 2014-2015 SOL - ICT skills will be removed?



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

In 2013-14 we have seen many new rules from ACS to control less experienced ICT professionals from applying PR. Similarly DIAC is giving special attention to ICT skills and introduced new rules for issuing invite. Same applies to SS as well, only VIC is offering SS for ICT skills  

*Looking at this trend, do you think these ICT skills (Analyst Programmer, Systems Analyst, ect.) will be removed from 2014-15 SOL? *

In my case, I will submit my EOI (60 points) some time in end of Dec or beginning of Jan 2014, which means I have very slim chances of getting the invite by May 2014 (I don’t want to go for SS). I am little skeptical about this, please share your thoughts.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

I dont think they'll completely remove all ICT skills, it is a broad domain.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

I believe they will remove specific ANZCO codes that got too many immigrants. In fact they are already slowing down on some professions:

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers.

Source: SkillSelect, click "Report"


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes this is scary After spending so much on ACS & IELTS if the skill is removed, all money, time and effort will be wasted. My skill is Analyst programmer, don't know what will happen :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah, i guess most of us here are from ICT background. Everybody will be badly affected, esp for people who are applying for ACS now or have just applied. We will have very few rounds of EOI.


----------



## askchennai (Jun 25, 2013)

There are around 50 occupations which has been flagged by Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency (AWPA). AWPA only recommends the skill list to DIAC. So very brighter chance that below occupations may be removed from 2014 lsit. Visit this official site for all occupations http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/lab...ccupation-list/Pages/Flagged-Occupations.aspx

261111 ICT Business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Steve_SAP said:


> In 2013-14 we have seen many new rules from ACS to control less experienced ICT professionals from applying PR. Similarly DIAC is giving special attention to ICT skills and introduced new rules for issuing invite. Same applies to SS as well, only VIC is offering SS for ICT skills
> 
> *Looking at this trend, do you think these ICT skills (Analyst Programmer, Systems Analyst, ect.) will be removed from 2014-15 SOL? *
> 
> In my case, I will submit my EOI (60 points) some time in end of Dec or beginning of Jan 2014, which means I have very slim chances of getting the invite by May 2014 (I don’t want to go for SS). I am little skeptical about this, please share your thoughts.


Go for SS, it's always better to have an alternative option ready. No one knows what will happen tomorrow.


----------



## mcgyver (Oct 29, 2013)

They usually update the SOL list in June, not January.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

mcgyver said:


> They usually update the SOL list in June, not January.


In July. July 1st to be precise.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

So when is the last "invite" date? June 1st week?


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Go for SS, it's always better to have an alternative option ready. No one knows what will happen tomorrow.


Yes you are right, I need to consider the SS as my last chance. 

Just in case say I have applied for SS and got my visa granted (190), but I have not made my 1st entry into OZ. In this case will it be possible to open a new EOI for 189 (without SS) and get a visa grant once again (under 189)?  
Why I am asking this is, by Oct 2014 I will gain 65 points and if I apply under 189, I should get an invite within 2 to 3 rounds. Provided the my skill 261311 makes it way into next year SOL.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

BTW. Maybe DIAC will restrict immigration based on the person's country citizenship, similarly to what the United States do? Because 99% coming to this forum seems to be coming from India, so I don't know if this is a specific characteristic of this forum or if indeed India sends more immigrants to Australia than all other countries.


----------



## Shreyas (Aug 28, 2013)

Drastic Changes can always be expected as this skillselect system was introduced in 2012 only. So far only 1 year is complete and they made a couple of changes to both occupation list as well as ACS assessment. So, I feel we should no be surprised to see dramatic changes in next July.
They are experimenting to come up with a stable system.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

It all depends on the "perceived" requirements for skills. If they think they need S/w people, they will keep the occupation on the list. Just because there are more number of people applying for the occupation doesn't mean they will remove it. It all boils down to Supply & demand!


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

BlackBelt said:


> BTW. Maybe DIAC will restrict immigration based on the person's country citizenship, similarly to what the United States do? Because 99% coming to this forum seems to be coming from India, so I don't know if this is a specific characteristic of this forum or if indeed India sends more immigrants to Australia than all other countries.


India always sends more talented and hard-working immigrants to Australia and other countries,no doubt about it..Now,like you say if they want to be country-specific since more Indians are applying and restrict them..then believe me they will be at a huge loss..:focus:


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

They probably cannot "restrict" in a very blatant manner saying - from India we will invite only 2000 people per year or such. What they could do is probably say - We have reserved 10k invites for people who have worked in US/UK/EU/Singapore etc. This is similar to what USA does currently, they have separate quota for Singapore applicants where as Indians/Chinese fight for the remaining slots.


----------



## Steve_SAP (Jun 6, 2013)

At least they should release the SOL few months in advance (by Feb) so that people will stop spending money on ACS and IELTS, knowing their skill has been removed from SOL.


----------



## livetolove (Sep 19, 2013)

BlackBelt said:


> ... 99% coming to this forum seems to be coming from India, so I don't know if this is a specific characteristic of this forum or if indeed India sends more immigrants to Australia than all other countries.


First we exported Butter Chicken and Bollywood. Now we're coming ourselves. It's part of a larger plan to take over the world


----------



## emerald89 (Jan 22, 2014)

*ACS submission to ASOL 2014*

Dear All,

I stamped upon the following submission from ACS to Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency to update ASOL list .

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...er-Society.pdf

It said that " Current ICT job roles contained in the SOL continue to have strong predicted growth and should be maintained. These are:
 261311 Analyst Programmer – 9.3% future growth
 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer – 11.7% future growth
 261312 Developer Programmer – 9.3% future growth
 261111 ICT Business Analyst – 13.2% future growth
 261313 Software Engineer – 9.3% future growth  261112 System Analyst – 13.2% future growth

That means there is very high chance that those occupation codes will still be in the ASOL and probably with the higher ceiling compared to 2013.

Hello Sathiya,
Would love to read your comments on this.

Cheers All! Have a good day!


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

BlackBelt said:


> BTW. Maybe DIAC will restrict immigration based on the person's country citizenship, similarly to what the United States do? Because 99% coming to this forum seems to be coming from India, so I don't know if this is a specific characteristic of this forum or if indeed India sends more immigrants to Australia than all other countries.


The main reason Indians tend to migrate is : 

1. Most of the outsourced jobs end up in India. So, we have access to almost all technologies and a variety of jobs are outsourced and a lot of them get really good at their jobs

2. USA is a preferred destination for everyone since a bulk of the outsourced work comes from that country.

3. It's a matter of status to work in other countries. A person is judged based on bagging that "onsite project". This status bar is set higher when a guy especially is looking for a bride. It doesn't matter even if the bride's parents doesn't know the nature of his "software job", but it's more or less a necessity since all this boils down to "economic stability"


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

emerald89 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I stamped upon the following submission from ACS to Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency to update ASOL list .
> 
> ...


This quote from the pdf is such a relief  fingers crossed


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

emerald89 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I stamped upon the following submission from ACS to Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency to update ASOL list .
> 
> ...


Super news mate !! It's the Hindu new yr today... N the 1 st positive news 😊 !!


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

any updates on this?


----------



## m_d_p29 (Mar 12, 2014)

emerald89 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I stamped upon the following submission from ACS to Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency to update ASOL list .
> 
> ...



I was also trying to find solid evidence...Thanks buddy for this heart-consoling piece of report from ACS..


----------



## Sonal15 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi , 

I tried to visit the link that you have mentioned but it is not available.
Do have any idea about 261314 Software testing . What will be the future trend. I am planning to apply for state sponsorhip in July


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

emerald89 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I stamped upon the following submission from ACS to Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency to update ASOL list .
> 
> ...


It's really grt to see that 263111 will still be there. Thanks a lot for sharing that authentic info with us.


----------



## idad (Jun 4, 2014)

Love to know if anyone else have any information on the update of the skilled occupations list!


----------



## Eugene_ (May 28, 2014)

idad said:


> Love to know if anyone else have any information on the update of the skilled occupations list!


Chefs, Bricklayers, Wall and Floor Tilers are to be added to the Skilled Occupation List from 1st July 2014, in commencement with the new 2014/2015 migration year.

The total cap of the migration program will still remain the same at 43,990 places and therefore places for these new occupations means there will be a reduction in places for all the remaining occupations.

Also, the existing occupations on the SOL are to remain. This means that Accountants are still on the list despite previous rumours of removal.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Eugene_ said:


> Chefs, Bricklayers, Wall and Floor Tilers are to be added to the Skilled Occupation List from 1st July 2014, in commencement with the new 2014/2015 migration year.
> 
> The total cap of the migration program will still remain the same at 43,990 places and therefore places for these new occupations means there will be a reduction in places for all the remaining occupations.
> 
> Also, the existing occupations on the SOL are to remain. This means that Accountants are still on the list despite previous rumours of removal.



Hi Eugene,

Please share the source for this piece mate.. I was unable to find anything when I googled for updates on the new SOL except for an article in australiaforum.com

Thanks,
Savio


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

savioanbu said:


> Hi Eugene,
> 
> Please share the source for this piece mate.. I was unable to find anything when I googled for updates on the new SOL except for an article in australiaforum.com
> 
> ...


Hi Savio

Here is the piece.

In-demand trades added to the Skilled Occupation List


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Savio
> 
> Here is the piece.
> 
> In-demand trades added to the Skilled Occupation List




Hi Cancerianlrules,


Thanks for the link. This definitely is great news....


Best Regards,
Savio


----------



## bonerofalonelyheart (May 12, 2015)

Is graphic designer in the SOL list?


----------

